# The hot stocks for 2008 news articles by experts



## bigdog (16 December 2007)

I do enjoy reading the experts share tips for the next year.

This is the first article that I have found.

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,22925265-5014099,00.html
*The hot stocks of 2008*
By Andrew Carswell
December 15, 2007 12:00am

IT is the question economists and investors alike have been peddling for some years now.

When will this unprecedented bull market come crashing to a prolonged halt?

The increasingly buoyant Australian stockmarket is just about to complete its 17th year uninterrupted of growth and upward momentum.

To state the bleeding obvious, we are getting closer and closer to a major downturn that could make the August 07 mini-collapse look like a storm in a teacup.

Despite this, analysts remain convinced market growth will continue fervently throughout 2008, as the local bourse finally digests the sub-prime hiccup and matures relatively unabated.

So if now is a good time to invest, what should one be looking at?

Well, today The Daily Telegraph makes it easy for you.

Australia's leading analysts have given the inside word on the hottest stocks for 2008.


Craig James, Commsec

Rio Tinto (RIO) - Subject to takeover speculation from rival BHP-Billiton and rumours of takeover bids coming from China. Will also continue to benefit from Chinese industrialisation. Current: $137.24; Year High: $149.99 (Nov 07); Year Low: $69.35 (Jan 07).

Graincorp (GNC) - Hit hard by the drought in the last six months, but expectation of better seasonal conditions in 2008 should lift the stock beyond its highs. Current: $9.65; Year High: $14.12 (Jun 07); Year Low: $8.71 (Dec 06).

Leighton (LEI) - Significant work in progress, particularly in the cash-rich Middle East, and order books more likely to keep growing. Also benefits from Chinese industrialisation. Current: $63.40; Year High: $65.62 (Dec 07); Year Low: $19.24 (Jan 07).

Harvey Norman (HVN) - Will continue to benefit from digital good deflation and high Australian dollar. Current: $6.94; Year High: $7.25 (Nov 07); Year Low: $3.75 (Dec 06).

CSL (CSL) - Dominates global market for blood plasma products. Current: $35.87; Year High: $38.05 (Oct 07); Year Low: $18.99 (Dec 06).


Rick Klusman, Aequs Securities

Brambles (BXB) - Massive buyback and continued corporate interest to support stock. Has yet to reach full potential. Current: $11.70; Year High: $14.93 (Oct 07); Year Low: $10.60 (July 07).

Sinovus Mining (SNV) - Australian company investing in China. Has large silver prospects and is closing in on production. Newly listed. Current: 19c; Year High: 21c (Dec 07); Year Low: 19c (Dec 07).

Regional Express (REX) - The forgotten airline in a climate of unprecedented growth. Is Australia's dominant regional airline with limited competitors and is a mining boom beneficiary. Current: $2.02; Year High: $2.88 (May 07); Year Low: $1.44 (Dec 06).

Credit Corp (CCP) - Major debt collection agency that has been hammered this year, dropping its value by more than half. Big hopes for a strong 08/09. Current: $5; Year High: $12.99 (Jul 07); Year Low: $5 (Nov 07).

Strathfield (SRA) - Sydney-based car audio retailer. New management and franchising showing improved returns. Current: 4.3c; Year High: 7.2c (Jan 07); Year Low: 3.5c (Sept 07).


Merrill Lynch

News Corp (NWS) - Has new concrete earnings drivers, largely from MySpace and Sky Italia, and plenty of upside in the filmed entertainment division and cable networks. Current: $24.28; Year High: $32.60 (Feb 07); Year Low: $23.48 (Nov 07).

Bluescope Steel (BSL) - Expecting upside to steel prices, and if that comes, BSL doesn't need a big improvement in downstream profitability to reap the rewards. Current: $9.48; Year High: $12.65 (May 07); Year Low: $7.98 (Dec 06).

Alumina (AWC) - Offers the best exposure to its commodity with world class, low cost, long life bauxite and alumina assets. Analysts very bullish on the aluminium price outlook. Is also a potential takeover target. Current: $6.21; Year High: $8.88 (Jul 07); Year Low: $5.90 (Aug 07).

Macquarie Group (MQG) - Leverage to Asia looks enhanced and set to drive further strong growth, further opportunities to exploit pension fund demand for unlisted funds, and capital and asset turnover improvements all point to a strong year. Current: $80.08; Year High: $98.64 (May 07); Year Low: $61.90 (Aug 07).

Babcock & Brown Power (BBP) - Many reasons . . . spike in electricity prices likely over summer; its valuation looks attractive, as its focused on gas-fired generation, is well placed heading into a carbon-constrained Australia, and has excellent medium term growth options. Current: $2.75; Year High: $3.80 (May 07); Year Low: $2.49 (Aug 07).


Peter Switzer, Switzer Financial Services

Westpac (WBC) - A company that has been a positive performer and the arrival of Gail Kelly as the new CEO should give the bank a spring clean effect. Her track record at St George was outstanding. Current: $29; Year High: $31.32 (Nov 07); Year Low: $23.35 (Aug 07).

BHP-Billiton (BHP) - The company continues to play a strong hand with a global economy driven by demand for commodities. Current: $42.05; Year High: $47.70 (Oct 07); Year Low: $23.86 (Jan 07).

Babcock & Brown (BNB) - A company whose many offshoot listed companies have been given strong thumbs up from expert analysts who understand the complexities of the niche industries they operate in. Current: $27.42; Year High: $34.78 (Jun 07); Year Low: $17.60 (Aug 07).

Oxiana (OXR) - A gold and copper producer and most of my broker colleagues believe 2008 will be another year for commodities. Often mentioned in dispatches. Current: $3.80; Year High: $4.32 (Nov 07); Year Low: $2.60 (Mar 07).

Destra Corporation (DES) - My only small cap, speculative stock offering. I have interviewed its CEO, Dominic Carosa, and he is a very tech-savvy guy who understands the new media. And the likes of Lachlan Murdoch and Prime Television have bought into the company. Current: 27c; Year High: 43c (Jul 07); Year Low: 20c (Mar 07).


Fat Prophets

Cockatoo Coal (COK) - When all the takeover activity settles, emerging players like COK will come into play in the sector. The market will start to appreciate the value of its currently stranded coal reserves in Queensland. In addition, Cockatoo's board and share register reads like a resources who's who. Current: 63.5c; Year High: 68c (Dec 07); Year Low: 15c (May 07).

Mundo Minerals (MUN) - This emerging gold producer is set to produce its first gold from its brand new Engenho gold project in Brazil early next year. We would anticipate a significant re-rating once production commences. Current: 79c; Year High: 93c (Oct 07); Year Low: 25c (Feb 07).

Image Resources (IMA) - We believe 2008 will have more interest in mineral sands, a commodity that tends to move later in the commodity cycle. This is our best bet in the sector as it is a one-stop shop for a mineral sands player wanting to significantly boost its reserve base. Current: $1.88; Year High: $2.62 (Feb 07); Year Low: $1.45 (Aug 07).

Coeur Dalene (CXC) - We remain bullish on precious metals, including silver, and believe Coeur provides investors with solid exposure with its lucrative operations in North and South America and Australia. Current: $4.91; Year High: $5.20 (Dec 07); Year Low: $4.91 (Dec 07).


Credit Suisse

Tower (TWR) - The multi-pronged insurer has back-tracked all year and should be tracking towards a $3.54 target. Current: $2.03; Year High: $2.39 (Feb 07); Year Low: $1.61 (Nov 07).

Iluka Resources (ILU) - Has eight mining operations and six processing operations centred around mineral sands. Current: $4.43; Year High: $6.89 (Dec 06); Year Low: $3.91 (Nov 07).

Record Realty (RRT) - An investment vehicle managed by Allco targeting properties with stable long-term cash flows from tenants. Current: 68.5c; Year High: 95c (Sept 07); Year Low: 68.5c (Dec 07).

Zinifex (ZFX) - Recently moved from the sell pile due to its backtracking. Current: $14.05; Year High: $21.60 (Jul 07); Year Low: $13.74 (Nov 07).

Perilya (PEM) - The owner and operator of the Broken Hill zinc, lead and silver mine. Strong year predicted. Current: $3.26; Year High: $5.80 (Jan 07); Year Low: $2.76 (Nov 07).


----------



## ta2693 (16 December 2007)

*Re: THE HOT STOCKS FOR 2008 NEWS ARTICLES - PLEASE ADD YOURS*

wow. Whatever happened in economy WOW is always reliable. 
asx. as long as we are trading, asx will make money.
ctx. I need fill my tank every week and pay them regularly
iag. I need to buy car insurance for my car every year. and I like NRMA road service very much.
Fxj. There are a lot of ppl like me buying smh and financial review every day.


----------



## white_goodman (16 December 2007)

*Re: THE HOT STOCKS FOR 2008 NEWS ARTICLES - PLEASE ADD YOURS*



ta2693 said:


> wow. Whatever happened in economy WOW is always reliable.
> asx. as long as we are trading, asx will make money.
> ctx. I need fill my tank every week and pay them regularly
> iag. I need to buy car insurance for my car every year. and I like NRMA road service very much.
> Fxj. There are a lot of ppl like me buying smh and financial review every day.




good logic.. im buying up in NMS, will be my big stock in 2008, expecting big things


----------



## prawn_86 (16 December 2007)

*Re: THE HOT STOCKS FOR 2008 NEWS ARTICLES - PLEASE ADD YOURS*

Ok guys, 

the idea of this thread was to post news articles of 'experts' opinions.

Bigdog stated that in the title. 

We dont want this to turn into blatant ramping so from now on *anything that cannot be quoted from a source will be removed*.

I know that many of the 'experts' have no idea, but next year we can go over this thread and see how useless they really are 

Prawn


----------



## overule (16 December 2007)

*Re: The hot stocks for 2008 news articles - please add yours*

Wow.. All the shares i bought are in the list.  

Anyway, some experts say Financial sector are going to dominate in 2008.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/22264654


----------



## numbercruncher (16 December 2007)

*Re: The hot stocks for 2008 news articles - please add yours*



> In fact, if you were only going to own one stock with broad exposure to the energy infrastructure sector, it ought to be General Electric (NYSE: GE).
> 
> Cleaner coal, solar power, wind turbines, nuclear reactors, efficient light bulbs, metering equipment… GE’s not a flashy investment, but it’s difficult to find an area of EIBO that this behemoth isn’t involved in.
> 
> ...




http://www.commodityonline.com/news/topstory/newsdetails.php?id=4258


----------



## grace (16 December 2007)

*Re: The hot stocks for 2008 news articles - please add yours*

smart investor mag Dec edition top ten for 2008

ASX
BHP
GPT
IRE
MQG
MLB
PXS
SWK
TMR
WBC


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (16 December 2007)

*Re: The hot stocks for 2008 news articles by experts - please add yours*

For my , most of the stocks quoted here by the 'experts' are cyclicals which have had an excellent few years and their valuations already reflect this......further outstanding share price performance may be likely in the short term but a hard ask over longer term.....I would not buy most of those stocks with my mother in law's money


----------



## mishu (16 January 2008)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,,23007550-23850,00.html


----------



## ROE (16 January 2008)

*Re: THE HOT STOCKS FOR 2008 NEWS ARTICLES - PLEASE ADD YOURS*



ta2693 said:


> wow. Whatever happened in economy WOW is always reliable.
> asx. as long as we are trading, asx will make money.
> ctx. I need fill my tank every week and pay them regularly
> iag. I need to buy car insurance for my car every year. and I like NRMA road service very much.
> Fxj. There are a lot of ppl like me buying smh and financial review every day.




You are assuming these business don't have competition
ASX is the only monopoly here the rest facing tough competition so it's not a sure fire in tough time.
it's all comes down to Earning, you can still have people spend on your business and if it doesnt translate to earning then it doesnt worth much


----------



## vishalt (16 January 2008)

BHP will answer the call!


----------



## Joe Blow (3 March 2008)

Ladies and gents, a reminder please that this thread is not for YOUR top stocks but is for letting us know what the 'experts' from various publications are touting.


----------



## wayneL (3 March 2008)

*Re: The hot stocks for 2008 news articles - please add yours*



overule said:


> Anyway, some experts say Financial sector are going to dominate in 2008.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/22264654



Prime evidence why no one should listen to experts.


----------



## MRC & Co (3 March 2008)

I was reading a book the other day I got about 4-5 years back, from the best "EXPERTS" in Australia, called:  "Masters of the Market". 

One said to keep away from commodities and that if the AUD rises, there will be NO commodity sector in Australia.



I think many get caught up with Mr B and this "latest craze" concept and seem to relate the commodity bull to the tech boom!  Trouble is, one has prooven fundamentals, the other was based on speculation with some P/Es around 1000.


----------



## josjes (4 March 2008)

I found an interesting website from the US:

http://www.cxoadvisory.com/gurus/

which questions 'Can experts, whether self-proclaimed or endorsed by others (publications), provide reliable stock market timing guidance? Do some experts clearly show better intuition about overall market direction than others?"

The research attempts to answer using facts and statistics.
The answer, and I am not surprise, that the stock market experts as a group do not reliably outguess the market. Some experts, though, may be better than others. The best of them lot garners only 68% accuracy, the worse ? 13% accurate, and average is 47.9%, which means the average can be right or wrong less than half of the time. 

Another research on stock picking skills of financial columnists concludes that:

"In summary, the buy recommendations of columnists in prominent business magazines on average underperform an equal-weighted benchmark over the weeks, months and first year after publication. Columnists in Forbes tend to outperform those in Business Week and Fortune."

http://www.cxoadvisory.com/blog/external/blog10-16-07/

General conclusion:

Take hot stock picks by 'experts' with grain of salt.


----------



## rhen (7 March 2008)

I guess Compare Shares should rate a mention here with a few items. My pick is "The best stock to invest in...Part 2"
http://compareshares.com.au/case20.php
Will be interested to see how well their selections end the year: ASX, WOW, COH, CAB, CPU, MIG, TCL, MAP.

Rhen


----------



## dannow (30 March 2008)

Ok...the top stocks 4 2008/09(Draws out of hat)....Titianic Share Fund...unsinkable! Lo!;Enron..well run honest, scrupulus company); Haliburton(while the war in iraq goes on & on...Dick Cheney...sorry, haliburton will profit).


----------

